# Best Dog Food



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Pet store are lined with many of brands of pup nourishment. There's dry nourishment, canned nourishment, and semi- wet nourishment. Then there are all explanation marks: indigenous, holistic, super-premium, natural. How do you know which one is a good for your dog?


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

dogfoodadvisor.com is very helpful in finding top quality kibble and weeding out the low quality ones. Some favorites among this community are Acana, Orijen, and Ziwipeak.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Just mentioned dog food advisor in my reply to the other post.  Some other kibbles that are nice are Natures Variety Instinct Kibble, Fromm or Taste of the Wild. And don't forget our raw premades....ZiwiPeak, Stella & Chewys (frozen & freeze dried), The Honest Kitchen & Natures Variety frozen patties!  I also like to throw in some canned Weruva or Ziwipeak on occasion as well.


----------

